# Just wow!



## spacemule (Jun 20, 2009)

http://growingbolder.com/media/technology/vehicles/romancing-the-road-259598.htm


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 20, 2009)

spacemule said:


> http://growingbolder.com/media/technology/vehicles/romancing-the-road-259598.htm



Gotta love them lifetime warranty's eh?


----------



## spacemule (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, that's something. I'm surprised no one else has commented on this.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 20, 2009)

I posted it a couple of days ago and didn't get much response either. I thought it was pretty neat myself.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=102005


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 20, 2009)

thats kool tom trees


----------



## tharrison57 (Jun 27, 2009)

*I saw this the other day ....*

and you are correct, "Just wow".

Especially when she reaches under the seat !!


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 27, 2009)

Granny has her act together better than most I'd say.

500,000 miles, and it is still more reliable than the newer junk that's filled with imported gizmos.

LOL!!!
I wonder how much $$$ she saved not buying new cars every 5 years or less like most do.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Im wondering if the engine has been opened up at all. You would think valve seals at least.I didnt see smoke when she was driving. Very cool story. I think shes a cool old gal too.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 27, 2009)

that's a tuff old Bird tom trees


----------



## goodnough56 (Jun 27, 2009)

Great video thanks for sharing it,gotta love them Fords:biggrinbounce2:


----------

